
How to create an easy Restful API for a simple model - edilio73
http://restapibuilder.com/blog/how-to-create-an-easy-restful-api-for-a-simple-model-in-djangopart-v/
======
edilio73
You may need to check the previous tutorials in order to understand this one.

~~~
edilio73
Ok, I will start right again. Thanks

------
lillo
Please, update your github project so we can follow

